# Water Eaton Grain Silo, Oxfordshire - July 09



## Landie_Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally, we wrapped the day up with the good old Water Eaton Grain Silo! This place is amazing and is so inviting!

Built in 1940, the Water Eaton Grain Silo was used up until the 1980s and has remained derelict since. It has had planning permission passed, to enable Ewelme based waste company Grundon, to build an enormous waste processing and recycling plant. 

The site is a mecca for retro industrial equipment, and is so interesting to walk around, although the road and nearby park and ride make for paranoia, the building also creaks and shakes in the wind. 

The roof is fantastic as well, and the views are breath taking. This site has been done a thousand times, I know but its still worth another report!
















Elevator

























The largely un-documented, flooded basement. 































































Ive been VERY naughty with the volume of photos on this report….Sorry :-D


----------



## james.s (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice!
That Sony Alpha 300 has helped your photos no end, I predict great things...


----------



## swedish (Jul 7, 2009)

that is one imposign building LM, really nice find an some decents shots there! 
thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jul 7, 2009)

Sure you did not borrow the photo's from Batroy


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 7, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Sure you did not borrow the photo's from Batroy




Huh? Batroy?


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work LM, nice to see the place is still standing, was one of my first explores


----------



## clebby (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice report, nice photos and it's good to see the basement! Nice one.


----------

